# can I house Kribs, tiger barbs, & silver dollars togethe



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have some Kribs in a 50 gallon and they are co-existing quit well alone, then I have a 20 gallon with smaller Silver Dollars (about 2 1/2 inchers) and some tiger barbs who also are all very happy and friendly with each other always skooling together, BUT I want to eventually put those fish in a larger tank, and heard its good to have some braver free swimming fish with kribs to coax them to come out of there caves more often, my 50 seems awfully bear with just the kribs.... im not really worroed about size since theres not a large amount of fish that will be in this 50, plus the hiding spots and caves are endless, along with a large free swimming area in the middle, and filtration for 130 gallon tank. Will this be ok, or will the Kribs torment my happy go lucky barbs and dollars? I realyy hope this would work, it would make an amazing looking tank i think. barbs and dollars are fast and school so i assume they should be ok with the kribs, not to mention these barbs lived happily with yellow top mbumbas, as well as firemouths be fore i adopted them, and I know ppl. who have dollars with there jack dempsys, but I thought i better find out for sure, thanks for all your help!!!


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi I would say at the first stage no, but yu house your fishes as you want, they perhaps may live together.
xris


----------



## jbjack (Jul 10, 2005)

i dont understand what you are saying?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry Iwanted to say if yu're a purist you wouldn't house them together but if you love to keep fishes from differents aeras in the same tank then, it's not a problem, they 'll probably live fine.
xris


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry Iwanted to say if yu're a purist you wouldn't house them together but if you love to keep fishes from differents aeras in the same tank then, it's not a problem, they 'll probably live fine.
xris


----------

